# Salomon HIFI vs Adidas Tactical ADV?



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Time for new boots. Love my Nike Kaiju's, but it's time for a new pair. I've read some great reviews about the Adidas ADV, but have some friends who swear by Salomon. Anyone have any good or bad experiences with either? Salomon will have speed lock, Adidas with traditional laces, really don't care. Just want them to last awhile, break in easy, and be comfortable.

Great reviews on Adidas, few on Salomon HiFi's but don't seem to be as popular...not that it matters, just few reviews on them.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Boot reviews have limited usefulness other than info about stiffness, lacing etc.

They can't cover the most important part of boot though which is how it fits your foot as every foot is a different shape

Best option is to measure you feet length and width in cm as per instructions from Wiredsport then go and try on as many pairs as you can. You have to get the fit right first. Brand, colour, lacing style, etc are all secondary to fit.

Good luck, it's worth the time investment to get the fit right!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have Tacticals ADV 10 US mondo 280 on my 276 mm feet. My friend tried 265 mondo on his 265 mm feet and ended up with a black nail on his toe after a day on piste. He sized up to 270 mondo.

In my opinion they are a little bit shorter than their mondo and I’d say they are like a little mid-widish.

If they fit your feet, they beat the competition with 2 things - a super reduced footprint (1,7 cm longer than the mondo, 0,5 cm shorter than the same Burton mondo and probably like 1,5 cm shorter than non-reduced boots) and this shock absorption.
I’ve compared them with my first boots Rome SDS Sentry (at first I wanted to follow the ‚support the local shop guy’ code and ended up with 290 mondo sold to me, since then I trust my mom more when it comes to snowboarding, had to sell them 100 Eur cheaper after 2 days) and Adidas Response that I bought together with Tacticals and the Tacticals are seriously another level of shock absorption. One jump on my heels in my living room decided I’ll pick the Tacticals, not sure what size yet but for sure that model.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

MJP said:


> Time for new boots. Love my Nike Kaiju's, but it's time for a new pair. I've read some great reviews about the Adidas ADV, but have some friends who swear by Salomon. Anyone have any good or bad experiences with either? Salomon will have speed lock, Adidas with traditional laces, really don't care. Just want them to last awhile, break in easy, and be comfortable.
> 
> Great reviews on Adidas, few on Salomon HiFi's but don't seem to be as popular...not that it matters, just few reviews on them.


I wore Kaiju's and Nike ZF1 before that. I tried on many different brands when looking for a replacement last season and found that Salomon Lo-Fi (and Hi-Fi) fit my foot the best. 

The Adidas boots ( I tried several models) did not fit my foot shape at all. Take that for what you will.

I had trouble finding much info on the Hi-Fi / Lo-Fi when I was looking last season. The only downside of my Lo-Fi is that the boot fit so snugly that it is sometimes difficult to pull your foot out of it. Other than that, great boots coming from the Kaijus since the Salomons have a similar spine concept. I found the rebound on the spine to be more responsive on the Salomons but that could also be due to the age of my Kaijus.


----------

